# Pre 1916 Consolidated Manufacturing Yale bicycles



## dmk441 (Oct 26, 2019)

The focus of this thread is dedicated to the research and preservation of Pre 1916 Consolidated Manufacturing Yale bicycles. Please contribute to the research efforts and share what you might have that's Pre 1916 Yale bicycle related. Whether it's consolidated manufacturing Yale catalogs, head badges, bicycles, parts, or articles/ads from about 1903 to 1915. This will aid in future preservation and restoration of these fine machines. Thank you!
Dave


----------



## locomotion (Oct 26, 2019)

Toledo, OH maybe Cleveland Bicycles?


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 26, 2019)

I've only been able to find Consolidated Manufacturing Yale catalogs from 1906 and 1908. There's much to learn about the years prior to 1906, and after 1908. I'm hoping someone else knows of other Yale catalogs out there.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 26, 2019)

*May be a bit early, Dave … this is what I had at the time.  *

*Also .. have no idea why someone placed a Kirk Mfg. Co. YALE
badge (pre-Consolidated) on a Consolidated YALE-California 
motorcycle (?).*

*

*


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 26, 2019)

As always, excellent insight Patric! 

Since it's a good lead in to Consolidated Manufacturing, below is Patric's post on another thread referencing the merger and timelines:

California Motor Co. builds motorcycle in 1903.

Two competitive bicycle manufacturers sharing
the same building in Toledo, (Kirk Mfg. Co. and
Snell Fitting Co.) consolidate to form one company
in 1903 (?) ... Consolidated Mfg. Co., of Toledo, Oh.

Consolidated Mfg. Co buys California Motor Co. in
1903.

Motorcycles and bicycles are produced in Toledo,
after 1903 by Consolidated Mfg. Co.

Don't know how long the motorcycles were manu-
factured, but in April of 1916, Davis Sewing Machine Co.
buys Consolidated ... continues to produce the Yale and
the Snell bicycles -- no motorcycles.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 26, 2019)

Here's a few cool early California related motorcycle images. 1903- George Wyman's long ride.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 26, 2019)

California moves to Ohio! In 1903. In 1904 the Yale-California was produced. There's a few ads below along with a 1905 Model and write up on the Kirk, Snell, & California and soon to be consolidated manufacturing. 

Now, let's try to find some Consolidated Mfg. Bicycle literature/ads from this 1903-1915 time period!


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 26, 2019)

.

View attachment 1118095


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 26, 2019)

1911


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 27, 2019)

Here's a few screenshot images of the 1908 Yale catalog compliments of the National Bicycle Museum. I'm hoping we can unearth more Yale catalogs!


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's a photo of a 1911 Yale motorcycle I once owned.

I also added a cool early photo of a 1911 4hp, single speed, belt drive.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yesterday I received this bicycle frame. I'd like to find an ad showing this same lugged frame double bar.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would value anyone's insight on my frame's characteristics.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 30, 2019)

Original color on this frame is blue.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 30, 2019)

Adding this reference material that Filmonger posted in a different thread. Showing 1909 Yale enameling room, & a 1910 ad & of course, The Yale Team.


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks DS for improving the thread title to incorporate a more broad range of years for the consolidated manufacturing Yale bicycles. I'd like to capture all the Consolidated Manufacturing Yale's in this thread. Very much appreciated!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2020)

I have an 1898? Snell




You can see more here 



			1898? Snell Special


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 1, 2020)

Exceptional example, and great head badge, and write up on it. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone have Yale badges to offer to this thread? The top two below are two of mine, but I'd like to see more consolidated manufacturing badges, as well as California, Kirk mfg & Snell badges. I'd also like to know more about the Yale badge in the middle of my second photo. I've also included a few other badge images I found on this site and online below.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> Here's a few screenshot images of the 1908 Yale catalog compliments of the National Bicycle Museum. I'm hoping we can unearth more Yale catalogs!
> 
> View attachment 1086055




Rare springer fork.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 3, 2020)

That's a unique Springer attachment Catfish! 

I could be wrong but I believe the one on the 1908 Yale catalog is a Sager. Which is also on my wish list.

Also, I encourage everyone to go thru this thread again as some of my posts have been updated since the recent thread title change/improvements.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 3, 2020)

What's interesting, is I see the patent date for the Sager is 1907, which would make sense why it's in the 1908 Yale catalog, but not in my 1906 Yale bicycle and motorcycle catalog.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 7, 2020)

A couple of notables on the 06' Yale Catalog. It says it's the 11th annual catalog. I'd love to see any of the older ones if someone has them. Most would be Kirk mfg. I'm guessing. Also, my 06' catalog still makes reference to the Kirk Mfg. badge, along with the consolidated manufacturing badge. These badge images are present in the 06' catalog. Perhaps the Kirk mfg. badge didn't disappear right at the time of the formation of Consolidated Manufacturing. 

Patric, That might be why we're seeing it on this machine that you referenced in the last image below. I also believe that badge states the consolidated transition on the upper left corner. I'll look for a better example to share.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 7, 2020)

Since these were posted on a different thread I hope Dave the wave is ok with me referencing these below. They help show some of the Yale & Snell badges that also reference consolidated mfg.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's a recently acquired Yale pin that has the consolidated text on the side of the badge image.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 10, 2020)

Earliest catalog cover that I've found for Kirk Mfg has been 1898.

Here's also a picture of a men's Kirk Mfg. Yale frame(not owned by me) pulled from the web.

Also, had to include a car ad from 1903.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 10, 2020)

Other ads I recently found are 1907 & 1909. As well as a cushion frame Yale ad and example of an actual bike that perhaps sold online many years back. I've included a Hussey bars ad as well.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's the correct image of the eBay Yale cushion frame from many years back. Disregard the image placed in the prior post.


----------



## leonm (Jan 11, 2020)

Very interesting stuff. My own interest in the topic relates to my 1903 California motorcycle, probably built by the California Motor Co. in San Francisco, just before Consolidated Mfg Co. bought the company to give is an entry into the motorcycle business. My bike has a California head badge, rather than the later Yale California. The origins of the motorcycle are in California.


Anyway, over the years I have collected a few bits and pieces about Yale history - forgive me if you know all this already.


Ezra E. Kirk (E.A. Kirk in another reference, Edward E. Kirk in another!) started in the bicycle business in 1895, first with the Kirk-Young Mfg Co, and later with the Kirk Mfg Co in Toledo. As can be inferred from head badges above, Kirk manufactured Yale bicycle.


Meanwhile, Snell bicycles were being made by The Snell Cycle Fittings Co, also in Toledo.


It seems that both companies somehow avoided being sucked into "the trust" (the American Bicycle Co.) in 1900.


Kirk and Snell merged in late 1902 to form the Kirk-Snell Mfg Co., with Yale and Snell bicycles produced under this banner until October 1903 when the Consolidated Manufacturing Company was incorporated. Consolidated was referred to as "Successors to the Kirk Mfg Co and the Snell Cycle Fittings Co", so it's possible that the "Kirk-Snell Mfg Co" was an informal name for the merging companies used in 1903, pending the capital raising with the formation of the new company in October.


The California motorcycle was acquired at the October 1903 formation of Consolidated, with L.H. Bill of the California Motor Co moving to Toledo which became the new manufacturing base for the "Yale California" motorcycle. I have seen a period advert for the "Snell California", so it's possible a few motorcycles were sold under the Snell banner in 1904.


Hope this fills in a few gaps.


Cheers


Leon


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you very much Leon for your contributions to this thread! Yes, very interesting history indeed on how it all came to be. Also, How fortunate you are to own a 1903 California Motorcycle. It would also be great to know more specifics about that machine(mechanical design aspects & components, motor serial number, etc.) as well, given that few of us have probably ever seen one, but would certainly love to.


----------



## dmk441 (Apr 29, 2020)

More offerings from the world of consolidated manufacturing.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey Ed, any ideas for when that sprink fork attachment was used? I think I could make one of those!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2022)

Interesting how the Toledo Yale bicycle retailer got the Consolidated remaining inventory and Davis got the machinery to continue to provide the frames/forks.  I also wonder what forgings and tubes they continued to produce?  Bicycle related?....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 15, 2022)

leonm said:


> Very interesting stuff. My own interest in the topic relates to my 1903 California motorcycle, probably built by the California Motor Co. in San Francisco, just before Consolidated Mfg Co. bought the company to give is an entry into the motorcycle business. My bike has a California head badge, rather than the later Yale California. The origins of the motorcycle are in California.
> 
> 
> Anyway, over the years I have collected a few bits and pieces about Yale history - forgive me if you know all this already.
> ...



Leon, if you visit this site again. We would love to have you post images of your motorcycle.
Kind thanks, Brant


----------



## chitown (Feb 2, 2022)

*1914* 
Consolidated Mfg 
*MOCYCLE*


----------

